# Bracelet for my 007



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Good afternoon all.

Basically...I have a modded 007 in the S.C. I like the watch....but its on a rubber! So does anybody have a bracelet for it please?

Im aware I can get a strapcode or similar from amazon etc........but thought Id ask here first! SO if somebody has an oyster type bracelet they no longer use?

Thanks!


----------

